# Fossil??



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 21, 2022)

I know that this isn't bottle related, but I was sifting in a creek for some arrowheads (a recently discovered hobby of mine...oh no the beginnings of another addiction) and found this. It's hollow, so bird? And from what I've seen most fossils found in creeks are black. Just wondering if it was a fossil and what kind. Thanks


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 22, 2022)

It doesn't really look like a fossil to me, I suspect it's just an old bone that's been in the water for a while.  Does it feel like stone?  I wouldn't expect a fossil to have a cavity in it, I've occasionally found fossils that aren't embedded in rocks but only for round-ish shapes like clams.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 22, 2022)

I was just comparing it to a rock and starting just bending it and well... it broke. So I guess not a fossil. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Len (Jun 22, 2022)

Its definitely a bone. It has an even flat cut at one end--part of somebody's lunch. Chicken maybe.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 23, 2022)

Funny you say that because there were actually plate fragments and a broken 40s acl pepsi bottle. So your probably not far off


----------



## Len (Jun 23, 2022)

Okay, I have to say it. Ready?  "WINNER, WINNER, CHICKEN DINNER!"


----------



## jwpevahouse (Jul 4, 2022)

Probably not very old? Bones found in streams in this area are commonly stained very dark color from organic residue in the water. It could be 50 or 100 years old but not old enough to be called a true fossil. However, if it were thousands of years old it might not look very different. That's the dilemma.


----------

